

IDE Culture vs. Unix philosophy - dozzie
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/01/09/ide-culture-vs-unix-philosophy/

======
dozzie
It was posted two years ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5033235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5033235)),
but I think it's worth reminding.

